# The largest bottle club in the USA isnt represented at shows!



## tigue710 (Sep 10, 2012)

I was just at a bottle show and talked to and spent time with members of this forum, people I talk to all the time on the internet.  Thing is I didnt know it!

 Does anyone else feel the we need to organize and personalize this forum?  I talked to Roger years ago about buying the forum to revamp and organize it, he wasn't interested because he didnt want to see anyone have control over it which I understood completely.  

 The problem with that is that this forum is the largest bottle club in the country, and there is no representation at shows, no personal experience, its all on the internet except for when forum members make pre-show plans to meet up.  I think its time to take this forum to the next level, put a face on it, have a table at every show, possibly sponsor our own show?    Does anyone else feel like taking this to the next step?  We would need regional reps, a president, vice pres, treasure and fund raising.  I actually developed a business plan for the forum years ago, and even if we were not to organize an individual club shouldn't we at least join the federation as a club?  Possibly merge with the federation?


----------



## tigue710 (Sep 10, 2012)

I think we can do something really great with this, something really good for the hobby.  Years past have seen bottle clubs dry up and close their doors, but look at the amount of people who have been reached through the internet.  Taking it out of cyber space and to the real world can only be beneficial for the forum and the hobby


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 10, 2012)

I've only been making it to 1 or 2 shows a year, the money vice has me by, well. 
 There are about 6 in the NE area I try to attend and always feel out who might be at the one I go to. When I get there I usually ask the sellers if they know of this place when I don't recognize them. The percent range is only about 15% saying they are at least familiar and about 5% say "hey, hows it going". OK, I made up those numbers but it's really not all that many.
 There are so many passer by's here that it's hard to get a true figure. The short of it is we are a small community with some collector followers.
 I'm looking forward to the FOHBC being here next year. No, I'm not sick of the same old faces, it's always a joy but I really hope to meet some I've never met. That and it happens to be within 40 miles of here. Otherwise it would be another lost show.
 Does your business plan include free food, travel, accommodations and lost wages for members? [][][] I'm up for that for sure.[]


----------



## jays emporium (Sep 10, 2012)

Tigue, I'm not sure what you have in mind but I would be in favor of organizing a club, at least to become a member of FOHBC.  Ferdinand Meyer at least knows who we are because he mentioned ABN in his first President's Message in Bottles & Extras magazine.  Perhaps he is even a member of this forum, I just don't know his user name.
 Anyway, we have more "active" members than any traditional bottle club and I think it would be a good idea to be represented in FOHBC and get the word out about our site.  Without knowing any of the details, that is my first impression on this idea.
 Jay


----------



## Wheelah23 (Sep 10, 2012)

We are a great deal stronger than any bottle club; not only do we have a ton of members, but we have meetings every day! If we were to harness the potential of this unique collecting community, we could certainly accomplish something great...


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Sep 10, 2012)

you have never herded cats?


----------



## Wilkie (Sep 10, 2012)

Matt, 

 I just purchased your book, just a second a go.  The last thing I had from you was your 2008 price guide on cd.  You did a good job on that, I just wish it had photos.  Your book looks good from the few page I saw.  What does the cover look like?  Color?  What kind of binding?  Doesn't matter, I bought it anyway, just curious.  

 Tim


----------



## tigue710 (Sep 10, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> you have never herded cats?


 

 what?

 As for a business plan I had drawn up for the forum it was with the intention of buying it and re organizing while also joining it with a magazine and auction.  What I'm talking about now is a whole new idea, that the old plan wouldn't apply to but could be borrowed from.  I wouldn't want to to change the way the forum looks and works, but possibly make the interface more user friendly.  Selling bottle related advertising space come to mind to raise revenue while also sponsoring some type of auction.  If we could create an income we can afford to buy a table at shows and compensate regional representative for their time.  There is even the possibility of a show to raise revenue.  While revenue isn't the main concern, it requires money to have any type of active group organization that wants to represent itself on a national level.  The real goal would be bringing the forum to all collectors, and bringing collectors to the forum while also growing our hobby.  It would require a lot of volunteer time from members interested, but I do not think we would have to charge dues.  If the federation was interested and we wanted to join with them we could connect the forum with the federation, and they could help sponsor each other.  Outside of the auction houses and magazines this forum and the federation are some of the largest national forces in the bottle world.  While the federation is highly respected, well organized and patronized by most of our hobbies most noted individuals this forum is where many new and young collectors are first exposed to the hobby, which is an area the federation is trying to reach out to.  One wouldn't have to become a member of the federation to join the forum, but the forum could be sponsored by the federation so to say.  If that was the case the then ABN could be represented with the Federation at shows.  Of course this is all just imagination at this point, I do not even know if the federation would be interested, but I see it being beneficial for them and the forum.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 10, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> you have never herded cats?


 

 lLOL I can see it


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Sep 10, 2012)

> I just purchased your book, just a second a go. The last thing I had from you was your 2008 price guide on cd. You did a good job on that, I just wish it had photos. Your book looks good from the few page I saw. What does the cover look like? Color? What kind of binding? Doesn't matter, I bought it anyway, just curious.


 

 Thanks for the order. If you arent 100% happy with it let me know and you will get a refund, no questions asked.


----------



## tigue710 (Sep 10, 2012)

I think there are plenty of cats here who would be interested in doing this...  Quite a few of our federation members are here, and I could swear I've seen some of those cats at the last bottle show I was at... I think I have a picture...


----------



## bostaurus (Sep 10, 2012)

Most of the places I have lived had no bottle clubs including here in SE Louisiana...though I was fortunate to live in the Baltimore area for a little while.[]
 I think it is a great idea ...this is already my 'bottle club".


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 11, 2012)

I had similar thoughts Matt, I thought the place could be spruced up with advertisers and a lot of the inner workings you mentioned could be implemented .It was met with resistance though as the old guard who were and still are here are also the most active and they shot it down. Count me in Matt great Idea.


----------



## Plumbata (Sep 11, 2012)

You got a real knack for business don't ya Matt.

 I had never thought about it before, but if reconfigured to host rare bottle auctions this forum could be a profit goldmine. Despite the fact that the majority of collectors don't frequent this website it is still the "gravitational center" for online collector activity, and if expanded and made more appealing to higher-end collectors this place would be the supreme networking tool available to the whole spectrum of collectors and dealers.

 Personally I don't care much about networking and spending lots of time building the community even though I recognize it would be a good thing to do. It just doesn't interest me nearly as much as the idea of turning the forum into an extremely lucrative business, in which case the community would follow.

 Doubt Roger would be interested though, as he is a genius who probably has more noble reasons for keeping things as they are.


----------



## tigue710 (Sep 11, 2012)

theres a lot that could be done, and yes when I originally approached Roger years back I did with a business interest.  Thats something I still want to do on my own down the road, but it wouldn't have anything to do with forum or the idea of organization I'm talking about now.  I think we should put it to vote and then approach Roger with the results if need be.

 I propose that we vote to either

 keep it the same

 join the federation

 organize the forum and go live with it represented at shows

 or revamp and organize the forum altogether...

 would you want to set up a pole Charlie?


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 11, 2012)

Be Careful Matt asking Charlie to set up a Pole instead of a poll could end up like this.............


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 11, 2012)

Indeed.. [8D]

 Let me run this by Roger first.. he may or may not be amused by this..


----------



## tigue710 (Sep 11, 2012)

right on, I meant we run it by Roger if there was a vote to change anything when I said if need be.  I hope he likes the idea.

 a pole is a poll is a pole...


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 11, 2012)

I figure hearing his POV before a poll is started might add legitimacy to the poll, or eliminate any need for one.. it's up to him.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Sep 11, 2012)

Its great that Roger has always supported the forum these many years but I've always been curious as to why.
 He doesnt very often make an appearance and when he does its often to address some bad situation.
 I look upon the forum as the second most important thing the Yanks have usurped from Great Britain[]

 Anyone who has not had experience making and maintaining a forum should try making thier own forum like Charlie did. 
 An educational exercise for sure.


----------



## Plumbata (Sep 11, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> I look upon the forum as the second most important thing the Yanks have usurped from Great Britain[]


 
 LOL! []

 Matt L - I'm of the opinion that organizing and having a presence at regional shows would be most effective. Creating "business" cards, bumper stickers, and _appealing_ clothing to be distributed and sold would likely increase the traffic here a great deal.  Members of this forum with products or publications they want to sell would be well served by active advertising of the presence of this community. If Roger was inclined to expand and improve the buy/sell/trade section and a fair fee ("donation") structure created to support the forum it would be great for everybody involved. I'd happily put an ABN bumper sticker on the truck, right next to my "One man gathers what another man spills" sticker [].

 Heck, something as simple as creating tasteful flyers to be passed out to the dealers/buyers at shows would be great, and no paid table is necessary for that. Putting up such flyers on bulletin boards at markets and antique malls would be easy and probably just as effective.

 Personally, I'm more interested in the possibility for collaborative research and information-sharing. If the edit function was restored, or if a sub-forum created where posts are allowed to be edited, then the creation of lists/catalogs of known bottles by region and type could be created and maintained, and research on glasshouses compiled, polished, shared and improved upon. I bet lots of folk would make lists if the environment was more conducive to maintenance and editing. I've got Med bottles not represented in Matt K's database for example, and if it were easier to get people's attention and have them contribute to various similar projects then there would be far more complete and reliable informational resources available to collectors. I'd really like to see organized threads/subforums devoted to collecting information and images for such purposes, especially for future editions of Matt K's book and his Nexus. It is a wonderful service to collectors and it would be great if all the collectors reciprocated by helping him make it as comprehensive as possible. Same goes for Bruce Mobley and his database, etc.


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 11, 2012)

A US or international bottle database would be amazing .. but difficult to fit in the framework of software like this. 
 We would need lots of sub-sections to organize it properly; country, state, county, and town for each bottle category.. that would be huge..


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 11, 2012)

As Gunnymeds reminds us, I started a forum for New Jersey collectors last year, and the model we came up with hints at what can be achieved with a hybrid database/forum: njbottles.com


----------



## tigue710 (Sep 11, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> As Gunnymeds reminds us, I started a forum for New Jersey collectors last year, and the model we came up with hints at what can be achieved with a hybrid database/forum: njbottles.com


 

 I hadnt seen you site Charlie, awesome!  More bottle stuff to read, I'm excited...

 One thing I would add as an improvement to the forum is a more comprehensive and easy to use list of links to bottle related sites, such as yours... I have over 100 bookmarks all about bottles, but even in my "bookmark" folder they are slightly difficult to use and remember which is which sometimes.  A link with a picture and brief explanation of each site would be great...

 I'm more then willing to put time into these things too


----------



## tigue710 (Sep 11, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Plumbata
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 great ideas Steven, or should I say Saint Steven?  (sorry I cant help but notice a grateful dead reference!)


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 12, 2012)

> I hope this puts things into perspective, next to my family this forum and its unbelievably knowledgeable Members are what I love most.
> 
> - Roger


 
 Thanks, Roger,

 For all you have done here, and so beautiffuly putting it in perspective. Love on...


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks for the input Roger.  Sorry to hear of the health problems.  Getting old is really a bad plan, always some part failing.


----------



## tigue710 (Sep 12, 2012)

Roger, thank you for this forum and weighing in on the discussion.  I'm glad to hear your open to some of the new ideas and sorry to hear about your health.  We will keep on making this one of the most comprehensive guides to bottle collecting and the gathering place online for bottle collecting enthusiasts.


----------



## woody (Sep 12, 2012)

They say when you get old the second thing you lose is your memory.[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 12, 2012)

Thank you for this place to go and feed my bottle habit... Very much appreciated,...Hang tough Roger!


----------



## glass man (Sep 13, 2012)

YES THANK YOU ROGER!

 This place has given me many friends..I love dearly and at the local bottle show it is wonderful to see a person that is on here!!

 Personally I wish it could stay like this forever..but then I wanted the BEATLES to be together forever...I guess change may be inevitable...just hope this place never loses it's caring and just becomes a "MONEY MAKER"..I know it sure ain't that now and again I THANK ROGER FOR THAT TOO!!JAMIE


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 14, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your health problems Roger, You are in my prayers. I have enjoyed this site immensly, and cannot think of a better site on the web for the interaction of us hobbyists that love the old glass. On another note, maybe when the time comes and Roger wants to maybe all the site users can come up with a plan to buy the ABN and keep it going for many more years. Maybe we can use some of the ideas that have been presented here in this post. But that will depend on Roger and how he feels in the future. I for one would miss him if and when he leaves us. best of luck and all our prayers are with you Roger, and thanks much for providing such a wonderful resource for our enjoyment........Andy


----------



## NYCFlasks (Sep 16, 2012)

Truly sorry to hear of Rogers heart issues, buzz wrecker for sure.  Wishing him the best of luck.
 I really enjoy this site, it is my chance to keep in touch with the bottle hobby, as it is very tough for me to make shows, my work schedule is everyday, except for vacation time.
 Honestly, between this site, and that electronic flea market we all love to hate, it accounts for nearly all of my collecting activity.  I have been most fortunate to add many items to my collection from both here, and that other site.
 I would like to have some way for us to identify our Forum members at shows, either T shirts, hats or what have you.  It would be nice to be able to chat with other members at shows, to see the face behind the screen name.
 Ultimately money will be a factor, everything costs something, and the best of intentions, and a Metro Card will get you on the Subway.  Potential revenue streams will have to be identified in time to keep us up and running.


----------



## druggistnut (Sep 18, 2012)

Throwing this one out there-
 How about a distinctive, professional looking name tag for each supporter/active participant of ABN?  It would identify you by name, ABN name and could be worn to bottle shows.  It would be easier to identify fellow members and would also promote the site.
 Bill


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Sep 25, 2012)

Cat herding...........one of my first jobs.

 I can still here the call  "Here kitty, kitty,kitty............................

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pk7yqlTMvp8


----------

